# Convert to Ink Drawing???



## cajun622342234 (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it possible to convert a photo to an Ink Drawing using PSE9??

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 24, 2012)

Do you mean something like this?


----------



## Ocho_1 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've thought about doing this with some of the architctural pics I've taken, but doing it by hand. Basically trace the image, then using carbon paper transfer that to a canvas & then using pen & ink to finish.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 24, 2012)

There are lots of plug-ins or "filters" which will allow you to produce many variations of that effect.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 24, 2012)

<wise.a.ss>No, there is no way to convert a photo to an ink drawing.  You can make it somewhat look like an ink drawing but it will never be an ink drawing</wise.a.ss>


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 24, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> <wise.a.ss>No, there is no way to convert a photo to an ink drawing.  You can make it somewhat look like an ink drawing but it will never be an ink drawing</wise.a.ss>



This is the most accurate response.


----------



## cajun622342234 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes...that's something on the order of what I'm looking for but your finished product is more like what we used to refer to as 'Splatter Painting' [toothbrush, india ink and wire mesh]. I've found a software that looks very promising for what I want.....[now I need to find a lab that can print on #5 paper :thumbup:]
http://www.gertrudisgraphics.com/gmx-photopainter-information/pen-and-ink-tutorial


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> <wise.a.ss>No, there is no way to convert a photo to an ink drawing.  You can make it somewhat look like an ink drawing but it will never be an ink drawing</wise.a.ss>


So if I convert it manually (pen and paper), it still won't be an ink drawing?


----------



## cajun622342234 (Jan 24, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > <wise.a.ss>No, there is no way to convert a photo to an ink drawing. You can make it somewhat look like an ink drawing but it will never be an ink drawing</wise.a.ss>
> ...



Obviously it will NOT be a drawing created with pen and India Ink; no more so than changing a color photo to a B&W and imagining that it was shot on Plus-X or Tri-X film.... I think you're missing the point....that's what Photoshop does....it enhances your photo artificially to produce results different than what was actually captured on the memory card or film...back in the 60's we really only had a few darkroom corrective features, such as parallax correction, vignetting, dodging and burning; and maybe a little Vaseline on a glass filter....just to name a few.


----------



## hyperdash (Jun 25, 2012)

cajun622342234 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > ph0enix said:
> ...



photoshop is heaven sent.. it does makes miracle in photos.. it helps me in coming up with beautiful photo print outs..


----------

